# Schloss Grubhof-yes/no for summer with teens? some bad reviews



## elaine (Nov 27, 2014)

I randomly grabbed a 1BR, sleeps 6 @ Schloss Grubhof for July 2016. We have 2-3 teens. I know it is rare to get a decent location that can sleep 6.  We want to go to Salzburg, Ludwigs castle, Munich, Eagles Nest. Adding this onto Paris/London. Is it possible without a car? I am thinking we should keep this trade. Any cons to Schloss we should consider? I see some bad reviews, but maybe those people were just picky. I think the Partial kitchen is just hot plate, fridge, coffee, toaster--but we can cook a lot of mac/cheese, spaghettios with that. Anyone know the layout of a 1BR? thanks, Elaine


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 27, 2014)

From the Trip Advisor Reviews, I would say it is doable without a car but be prepared for a fair amount of walking and dealing with bus schedules.  You may want to look into getting a car for the week or at least part of the week.


----------



## nerodog (Mar 21, 2015)

*loved Austria*

We drove and spent time in Munich and Vienna via train. .kids shoukd love but I would explore the Austrian Tourist bosrd sight fir ideas for teens too....theres lots if ski resorts,, perhaps they offer summer activities.


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 4, 2015)

*Loved our stay there*

Many moons ago but one of my favorite places we have ever stayed. One huge old room with painted ceilings and a tiny kitchen. A true castle. Would love to go again. Lots of nature and hiking around .


----------



## abbekit (Apr 4, 2015)

I really recommend renting a car, especially for family travel. There are walking paths every where outside the resort to the nearby small villages. You walk through family farms and fields. But that's only for exercise or to get to small grocery markets. For any sightseeing or real shopping you'll need to go to larger towns. 

As I remember, there were some local village sports fields just behind the resort that may offer some activity for your kids. 

It's been years but we really loved the area and the historic castle, but it was just hubby and me (a romantic 25th anniversary!). Drove into Salzburg, the lakes region, and to beautiful Grossglockner. 

There are photos of our 1 BR unit in my link.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 4, 2015)

I recommend getting a car, but please realize that going between Germany and Austria with a car requires a permit to drive in each country.  They can be picked up just before the border crossing.

We hadn't realized we crossed into Austria from Germany and got a 130 Euro fine. We were in Austria for a total of 10 miles. The highway dumped onto a local street right after the border. Every third car got pulled over and fined.


----------



## mav (Apr 6, 2015)

I stayed here one year for a week and was actually in the unit that is pictured on the website. Lovely unit and loved the experience BUT we stay in Zell am See every summer. Once was enough at Schloss Grubhof. Definitely get a car! The drive to Berchtesgaden is gorgeous! Stop in Ramsau along the way and see the lovely church and bridge over the brook.   This is a hard spot to find but with a car the day you go to Berchtesgaden stop and see a lovely spot called Maria Gern. With a car you can drive all over the Obersaltzburg. LOVELY! 
  Be sure to take this tour of the Eagles Nest http://www.eagles-nest-tours.com/EN/eagles-nest-tours/what-participants-say.php?navid=9
Best tour you will get hands down!  Also there are private bunkers under the Zum Turken Hotel you car tour.  You will miss so much without a car in this incredible area of Austria and Germany. We have been coming here for YEARS. It is my paradise.


----------

